# Speedometer/fuel gauge dash light out



## tonyl33 (Dec 11, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what is wrong with my speedometer dash. I have a 97 Maxima, the lights are all out, I'v check the fuse but can't seem to figure out what is wrong. None of the fuse are blown that I have check. Is there another fuse that I don't know about. I have try researching this on other forums, all I found was that it was out and no one know what is wrong with it. So if anyone can help me that would be great!


----------

